# Cayenne Pepper?🌶



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Punk armadillo(s) did a number on my new flower bed. I keep reading that cayenne pepper is an effective deterrent. True? If so, how much is enough to burn their little snorters? And is mixing it in water and spraying it a good way to apply to the area?


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

You want it dry. Hard for them to snort it if it is wet. Best to go get a Large bottle, then sprinkle it dry through the flower beds. Wear gloves, eye protection, and a mask, then wash up good after as it will also be on your pants and shoes. It will work but be safe, you won't like it either if you breath it or get it in your eyes.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks, @Burnie. 👍🏼 A couple of days ago, I went ahead and sprinkled it straight out of the bottle. I think I was pretty thorough and generous with how much I applied to the flower beds.
Well, that same night (literally a couple of hours after I sprinkled the cayenne pepper) that little punk dug up parts of the flower bed, again. 🤬


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Had lots of customers do this and said it worked. I guess you have a Mexican Armadillo and he likes his food with a little spice :bandit: :lol: Not sure what else to try as armadillo's are very hard to trap (but possible), google search "Trapping armadillo's" and you might be able to do it. What I have seen is you have to have a wall of something that directs into the trap. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I had an armadillo that I trapped and relocated. Most of what I read said deterrents didn't work well.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Same here...everything I've read pretty much states that there is no known deterrent. I even called both the city and county animal control offices and learned that aside from trapping them that there's nothing to be done.
Naturally, they brought up removing their food source, but it would be impossible to rid the lawn of every single insect and worm. And I know I don't have a grub problem.
I'm not opposed to trapping, but the problem is that it seems there are a few of them. One late night driving home from a gig, I saw a group of them waddling down the street just around the corner from my house. There must've been about 5 or 6 of them. 🤦🏽‍♂️
So it's either trapping them or putting up some type of flower bed border I can live with.
Thnaks, @Burnie and @DuncanMcDonuts.


----------

